# Wireless Forgets WPA Passphrase [Solved!]

## Vorlon

Im doing an install on my netbook and have my broadcom wireless working with brcm80211.  I've got the firmware loaded and I'm using "WPA2 personal" security with NetworkManager controlling it.   I can connect via wireless and everything works.  

However, about every 2 minutes the system drops out and then asks me to confirm my WPA passphrase.   I click "OK" and it works again for another couple of minutes.

Previously, I've used Debian Sid on the same laptop without any issues at all.

Anybody have any suggestions of where to look for the cause of this problem?

----------

## Dagger

1) which version of NM are you using?

2) did you marked your connection as "system"?

3) please post some logs

----------

## Vorlon

I solved this by disabling the autostart of wpa_supplicant.    I believe NetworkManager was calling it, and this conflicted with the already running version.

  (I had done a "rc-update add wpa_supplicant default", as per some instruction I saw someplace.)

Now the connections tays up and remembers the passphrase

----------

